# Forum skin



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Is it possible to have a few different skin choices for the forum?

I know it can be done but not sure if it's easy to implement or not.

Cheers

X


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

I looked for a skin change option earlier. Too much white in my opinion.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

IMO also too much white, very bright, makes me squint a bit...


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

xpower said:


> Is it possible to have a few different skin choices for the forum?
> 
> I know it can be done but not sure if it's easy to implement or not.
> 
> ...


It's possible.. but my preference would be to tweak this one to make it better.

Give me a week to get this new one fully sorted..

L


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

OK Lorian,cheers for looking into it:thumbup1:


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

Same here, far too bright on my screen.

I much prefer darker (blue/gray) options like the old skin.


----------

